# Fermented pepper sauce projects



## 73saint (Nov 4, 2020)

This has been a lot of fun.  Got multiple projects going, just bottled my first batch.  I’m calling it Cajun Sting (#1).  Habaneros, garlic, salt, sweet peppers, carrots, cardamom and allspice.  Fermented it 24 days, added vinegar, strained and pasteurized. It’s got a real nice heat with that definite fermented twang.  






































Chocolate and red Carolina reapers. 



































Some pics of my other projects and a few of my fresh reapers.  I’ve got two peach reapers vac bag ferments going, a large batch with tons of different chilis and some frozen organic fruit, a new batch with multi colored ghosts, and a mash with red bhut jolokias, salt, garlic & onion (I licked the bowl on that one and it’s so good already I almost bottled it as is). 






I’m going to bottle this batch in a day or so, it has slowed down a bunch and smells sooo good. 



























My wife thinks I’m nuts.  I’m starting to think she might be right, ha!


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 4, 2020)

I'm not gonna argue with your wife but I'll say that I love what you're doing here!! All of those look and sound amazing. With all the fermented stuff going around these days I'm inclined to give it a shot. The difference is that my wife already knows I'm crazy   

Robert


----------



## 73saint (Nov 4, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> I'm not gonna argue with your wife but I'll say that I love what you're doing here!! All of those look and sound amazing. With all the fermented stuff going around these days I'm inclined to give it a shot. The difference is that my wife already knows I'm crazy
> 
> Robert


I’ve really enjoyed fermenting both my salumis as well as these peppers.  Kimchee is next, I’ve got a good recipe but it seems very labor intensive.  After deer season!


----------



## xray (Nov 4, 2020)

Saint, what beautiful looking sauces so far! That canjun sting looks gorgeous and sounds pretty tasty too!

I like sticking to the same color palettes so the sauces look much more vibrant. I’d like to get an orange one going with some habs/scotch bonnets, mango and some ginger.

How is the bag method working out for you?


----------



## 73saint (Nov 4, 2020)

xray said:


> Saint, what beautiful looking sauces so far! That canjun sting looks gorgeous and sounds pretty tasty too!
> 
> I like sticking to the same color palettes so the sauces look much more vibrant. I’d like to get an orange one going with some habs/scotch bonnets, mango and some ginger.
> 
> How is the bag method working out for you?


Thanks X!  So far I love them.  It works, and it’s just less of a hassle.  Although I do like the airlock method, I guess I’ll need to do a few more batches before I decide which I prefer.  

Mango and ginger are ingredients I want to experiment with as well.  Also charred pineapple sounds good to me.   I am going to make a middle eastern hot sauce with sumac, coriander & cardamom (maybe a touch of cinnamon) as well as an Indian sauce with cumin & (undecided) other seasonings.  I think the options are endless.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 4, 2020)

Looks most awesome

I bet the sauce would be good on tacos


----------



## 73saint (Nov 4, 2020)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Looks most awesome
> 
> I bet the sauce would be good on tacos


I had a chipotle burrito next to me when I was making this.  Lol, don’t think it didn’t get drowned in it.  I thought it was great.


----------



## xray (Nov 4, 2020)

73saint said:


> Thanks X!  So far I love them.  It works, and it’s just less of a hassle.  Although I do like the airlock method, I guess I’ll need to do a few more batches before I decide which I prefer.
> 
> Mango and ginger are ingredients I want to experiment with as well.  Also charred pineapple sounds good to me.   I am going to make a middle eastern hot sauce with sumac, coriander & cardamom (maybe a touch of cinnamon) as well as an Indian sauce with cumin & (undecided) other seasonings.  I think the options are endless.



Yeah there’s so much different styles and ingredients you could experiment with. I have a few recipes written down I want to try.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 4, 2020)

Very nice saint. This is high on my list. I'm a hot sauce junkie


----------



## 73saint (Nov 4, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Very nice saint. This is high on my list. I'm a hot sauce junkie


Thanks TN!  I am as well, this is right up my alley can't believe I waited this long to begin with.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 5, 2020)

Awesome Saint!
Those bottles really look like your a pro at this.
I gotta get off my ass & start with some new projects, and this looks like a good one! Where did you get the bottles & the shrink wrap tops?
Al


----------



## 73saint (Nov 5, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Awesome Saint!
> Those bottles really look like your a pro at this.
> I gotta get off my ass & start with some new projects, and this looks like a good one! Where did you get the bottles & the shrink wrap tops?
> Al


Al, here you go...


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 6, 2020)

Thanks Saint!
Al


----------



## dr k (Dec 17, 2022)

I have a rectangular kimchi fermenter with an internal vacuum plate and a 1/4" hole and plug in it that is great and for sauerkraut  or anything since you push the plate below brine. Fermenting kimchi with all the solids pushes the plate up and just push down to burp but hot peppers with more brine should have the CO2 bubble out the submerged hole without the plug. With vac bag ferments can you add  the salt % to the peppers weight for 3.5%, then add additional 3.5% brine, then freeze upright in a bowl in the freezer, then vac seal for more brine for mixing/fermenting with a little kimchi starter in with the frozen mix and ferment upright in a bowl?


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 17, 2022)

Where did you get the bottles & the shrink wrap tops? What is your method of fermenting? Can you post your recipe and step by step please sir? Thanks in advance.

HT


----------

